# Flying Squirrels



## geee (Aug 12, 2012)

What varieties of pet flying squirrels are usually available in the UK? I know that Southern Flying Squirrels are. Which would be recommended to a squirrel beginning?

How big does their cage/aviary need to be? I've heard 1.5 x 1.5 x 2 ft minimum, is that right? Seems a bit small even for a minimum! Does their cage need to be mostly metal, would they chew at wood?

And what are their breeding habits like?

*- Grace*


----------



## Nell (May 3, 2011)

geee said:


> What varieties of pet flying squirrels are usually available in the UK? I know that Southern Flying Squirrels are. Which would be recommended to a squirrel beginning?
> 
> How big does their cage/aviary need to be? I've heard 1.5 x 1.5 x 2 ft minimum, is that right? Seems a bit small even for a minimum! Does their cage need to be mostly metal, would they chew at wood?
> 
> ...


I am unsure as to the majority of your questions as my knowledge of flying squirrels is limited. However as somebody who keeps sugar gliders (another "flying" mammal) I can tell you that the cage dimensions are indeed far too small. With gliders the absolute minimum is 4 foot high x 2 foot x foot, provided you are taking them out for playtime every day.

I do not know whether "playtime" with flying squirrels is feasible -you'll have to wait for someone with more knowledge on the subject to answer that. However my (limited) understanding is that they are more of a display pet, and would therefore need a much larger enclosure i.e. a small aviary.

Hope that's of some help : victory:


----------



## PresqueVu (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm quite new to keeping them, but can answer some of it 

Southern Flying are the most common, you can also get Northern flying which are a bit bigger. I think there are others, but these are larger ones that require an outdoor aviary - I can't remember what they are offhand.

The size you've quoted is too small - Nell has given you good guidelines on that already.

My guy comes out for a play most nights, I've had him since 9 weeks so he tamed down quite nicely especially since his breeder handled him as soon as possible. He becomes quite active from about 9pm, sometimes chirping at me if I forget to let him out - then will roam about freely the lounge and hallway.

He nibbles various items (destroyed some wooden items and my work bag before I learnt what he does and doesn't touch!), a lot of the 'proofing' of the house I think is similar to gliders. He will fly and jump to the adults he is comfortable with and run on the floor and then leap up your leg. He is growing out of a slightly scary habit of leaping directly at your face :lol2:

Breeding them is quite difficult from what I've read, not something I've yet had experience in.


----------



## ClydeBalls (Jul 21, 2012)

What sort of lifespan to flying squirrels have? Do they need to be kept in pairs/groups or can they live singly?


----------



## armel (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi
I'm new to this forum. Does anybody know of a flying squirrel breeder here in the UK. I'm from nottingham. I already have chipmunks 5 of them and would like to have a pair of flying squirrels as well. Hope you can help me.

Much obliged
Armel


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

armel said:


> Hi
> I'm new to this forum. Does anybody know of a flying squirrel breeder here in the UK. I'm from nottingham. I already have chipmunks 5 of them and would like to have a pair of flying squirrels as well. Hope you can help me.
> 
> Much obliged
> Armel


hi drop me a pm ican get quite a few species of squirrel at the minute
including tamopis and red /white ect thanks


----------



## armel (Jan 22, 2013)

bloodpython22 said:


> hi drop me a pm ican get quite a few species of squirrel at the minute
> including tamopis and red /white ect thanks


Pm sent. Thanks


----------

